# Is your Growth Hormone real? A guide to find out



## chrisr116 (Mar 22, 2013)

by: heavyiron

HGH is expensive and often faked so about 1 year ago I began testing HGH using HGH serum and IGF-1 testing via blood work. During this period of time the real world experience of testing HGH led me down an exciting road of research and learning. It is my hope to share my experiences and the science behind HGH testing so that HGH users may know for sure that the products they are injecting are genuine.







*The Protocol*

*10 iu rHGH Intramuscular injection (IM)
Have your blood drawn 3-4 hours after injecting.
Fasting is not necessary.
No strenuous activity for at least 30 min prior to test.
*
_With a 10iu vial, inject 1 ml (cc) into the vial that contains the GH powder/puck. Direct the stream of water down the side of the glass, being careful not to direct the stream of water directly into the GH powder; swirl gently until the powder is completely dissolved in the solution. DO NOT SHAKE THE VIAL._

**WARNING* GH serum testing is a crude method for confirming GH potency.*

*What do the results mean?* My research and experiences indicate that injecting 10iu IM of pharmaceutical grade rHGH yields a serum level of between *15-50+ ng/mL* in most cases. However this is a general range and should not be interpreted to form a strong opinion about the potency of HGH products. Several tests should be performed to determine an individualistic response.

Originally I began serum testing after injecting HGH subcutaneously (SC) however after some research and several lab tests I determined that SC injections did not raise GH serum levels as much as IM injections.(1)(2) This led to confusion as other users were injecting IM which made their results look dramatically better. In order to avoid confusion several veterans including myself decided to adopt IM as the standard method for testing serum HGH levels. What we learned along the way was quite interesting.

Several men were getting fantastic results with various brands of underground and overseas HGH but I and another man were getting mediocre results at best. It seemed as though we were just unlucky. Our serum levels routinely fell 10-20 ng/mL lower than the others results. After about a half a dozen lab tests I decided to administer USA pharmacy HGH to help determine my response to a known potency of HGH. My results were staggering. My serum levels again fell short of what was expected. I tested less than 20 ng/mL. At that time I concluded that I was a low responder to HGH and that serum testing was a crude method at best for proving HGH.

However a pattern was forming for me. 10iu of HGH was resulting in a range of about 14-24 ng/mL. This has given me a personal range that reflects real world experience not just some text book answer. The studies indicate that I should respond higher. The real world disagrees. Why?

Maybe it's my body weight or maybe my size (surface area). Maybe I just don't respond well to HGH. Maybe it's something else. My journey to find out left me questioning. Those questions led me to more research. I still feel like the answer is somewhat elusive but what I discovered next gave me a balanced understanding of just how crude GH serum testing is.

In 2004 a study was conducted that measured GH antibodies in children who had received Growth Hormone over a 6 month period. 4 of the 47 children showed the presence of antibodies against rhGH. The researchers concluded that the main concern with anti-GH antibodies could be their ability to neutralize circulating growth hormone and inhibit its growth promoting effect.(3) Therefore we must be careful not to erroneously conclude a batch of GH is fake if a user's results are substandard. This supports the view that several lab tests should be conducted with a known potency of rHGH. This will prove if the subject is a low responder to rHGH.

Although this serum method is crude it does provide valuable insight. I have a known response to USA pharmacy rHGH. If an UGL or overseas product can elevate my GH levels as high as the US pharmacy GH I can be relatively confident that my GH is genuine.

It is my hope that many users follow this protocol and record their responses here so we can further understand how injecting rHGH affects serum levels in a wide range of people. This will increase our knowledge and also protect members against those who sell fake products.

~heavyiron

*References*
1 BMC Pharmacology and Toxicology | Full text | Pharmacokinetics of recombinant human growth hormone administered by cool.click (TM) 2, a new needle-free device, compared with subcutaneous administration using a conventional syringe and needle
2 Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of GH: dependence on route and dosage of administration
3 Growth hormone antibodi... [Int J Immunopathol Pharmacol. 2004 Jan-Apr] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## srd1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Great info thanks man!


----------



## striffe (Mar 22, 2013)

There is no doubt that serum testing has eliminated many of the crooks that were selling bunk hgh. And hopefully everyone will continue to test their gh. This will gh a realistic option for everyone again.
Good post AnaSci


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good stuff. I am a firm believer in blood tests.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 23, 2013)

I shoulda learned this this years ago but I wasnt on anasci so I blame myself for stupidy. Now I don't need to look anywhere for anything or just ask cause someone here knows my needed answer.


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Apr 2, 2013)

great informative post.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 7, 2013)

very informative. thanks for the sharing brother


----------



## Big-John (Jun 7, 2013)

This is the first time I have seen this... Great post...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't start this thread. But it is a good one.


----------



## ericraven (Jun 8, 2013)

Great thread. One thing to also consider is how gh can from a certain supplier can change which could show why different people respond differently. Case in point. Four years ago IPs yellows were just incredible. I had a IGF test done that confirmed potency and my results were incredible. Fast forward 3 years and the yellows were not comparable. They were crap. I always wonder how batches can vary so much from overseas.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 9, 2013)

ericraven said:


> Great thread. One thing to also consider is how gh can from a certain supplier can change which could show why different people respond differently. Case in point. Four years ago IPs yellows were just incredible. I had a IGF test done that confirmed potency and my results were incredible. Fast forward 3 years and the yellows were not comparable. They were crap. I always wonder how batches can vary so much from overseas.



they might have changed their standards due to elevated cost of human grade stuffs. that sucks


----------



## defcon1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good post. Just have one question, you actually received US grade HGH from a pharmacy or a source that claimed it was US pharm grade?


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 16, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## vintagemuscle (Mar 1, 2014)

I am a little curious about the science behind the timeframe of 3-4 hours from the time of injection and blood being drawn. I ask because I recently had a serum test done and as it turned out the lab was not busy and blood was drawn at the 2 hour 5 minute mark. The result was much higher than expected.  Any ideas concerning the shorter timeframe influencing the outcome?

Vintagemuscle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2014)

Vintage it could be if you had exercised before the draw or other reasons .. or did u wake up , pin and got those higher numbers ? Thks brutha


----------



## vintagemuscle (Mar 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Vintage it could be if you had exercised before the draw or other reasons .. or did u wake up , pin and got those higher numbers ? Thks brutha



I woke up around 4am that day and injected the 10iu of gh im at 5:07am with a blood draw at 7:12am.  Fasted  and no activity prior to injection.


----------



## Riles (Jun 1, 2014)

US rhGH

heavyiron (250 lbs) 4/12-10 iu US pharmacy Tev-Tropin rhGH IM at 2 hours 41 minutes~19.7 ng/mL

exphys88 (215 lb) 5/12 10iu US pharmacy Tev-Tropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 30 minutes~17.8 ng/mL


Chinese rhGH---------------------------------------------------------------------

heavyiron (240 lbs) 8/13-10 iu AP-eu BD Humantropin rHGH at 3 hours and 4 minutes~20.6 ng/mL

exphys88 (220 lb) 2/13 10 iu AgentYes rhGH IM at 3 hours 30 minutes~50.9 ng/mL

heavyiron (250 lbs) 11/12-10 iu WP Jintropin rHGH at 3 hours and 22 minutes~13.8 ng/mL

KingLouie 10/12-10 iu EK Yellow tops rhGH IM at 3-4 hours~2.6 ng/mL~FAKE

KingLouie 10/12-10 iu EK Yellow tops rhGH IM at 3-4 hours~3.8 ng/mL~Underdosed

bwrag (250 lbs) 5/12-10 iu Novotropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 15 minutes~46.9 ng/mL

SloppyJ (220 lb)5/12-10iu EK Hygetropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 18 minutes~36.7 ng/mL

SloppyJ (220 lb)3/12-10iu Novotropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 28 minutes~33.4 ng/mL

yzfrr11 (175 lbs) 4/12-10 iu IP Yellow Tops rhGH IM at 3 hours~26.2 ng/mL

OldSchoolLifter (180 lbs) 1/12-Z Blue Tops rhGH at 2 hours 45 minutes~25.6ng/mL

heavyiron (250 lbs) 4/12-10 iu EK Hygetropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 5 minutes~24.2 ng/mL

Repo 5/12-Z Blue Tops rhGH at 2 hours 33 minutes~22ng/mL

yzfrr11 (175 lbs) 3/12-10iu Thanktropin rhGH IM at 4 hours~19.3ng/mL

Garlic Chicken (162 lbs) 4/12 10iu IP Yellow Tops rhGH IM at 3 hours 30 minutes~18.9 ng/mL

heavyiron (250 lbs) 3/12 10iu Z Blue Tops rhGH at 3 hours 20 minutes~17.9ng/mL

exphys88 (215 lb) 3/12 10iu Novotropin rhGH IM at 3 hours 20 minutes~15.7 ng/mL

heavyiron (250 lbs) 3/12 10iu Z Blue Top rhGH at 3 hours 11 minutes~15.5ng/mL

BigBadBen 2/12 10iu Royaltropin rhGH at 3 hours 8 minute~0.5ng/mL~FAKE

exphys88 3/12 10iu IP Grey Tops rhGH IM at 3 hours 30 minutes~0.1 ng/mL~FAKE

SFGiants 3/12 10iu Kigtropin rhGH at 3 hours 30 minutes~0.1ng/mL~FAKE

bwrag 3/12 10iu Generic Red Top at 2 hours 55 minutes~0.1ng/mL~FAKE


**More results coming soon

***If reposting this info please credit IronMagForums, exphys88 and heavyiron.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 1, 2014)

Whats all these test?  and whens the dates of these. But in all actuality posting a number and not the actual serum test paper result itself doesnt mean much to me.. thanks for seeing the issue.


----------



## nosnmiveins (Jun 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats all these test?  and whens the dates of these. But in all actuality posting a number and not the actual serum test paper result itself doesnt mean much to me.. thanks for seeing the issue.



The most recent was tested 8/13 it appears. The gh market has changed DRAMATICALLY since then....I wouldn't trust one of the above numbers when determining to purchase hgh right now.


----------



## Riles (Jun 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats all these test?  and whens the dates of these. But in all actuality posting a number and not the actual serum test paper result itself doesnt mean much to me.. thanks for seeing the issue.



1) those are all HGH serum tests, 2) there is a date on each entry, 3) If you're too busy to go have a look at IronMagazineForums and check into the information a little deeper, I'd love to research it for you and present it in a report for you, but I don't think that would do any good, thats why I just posted a little info for those interested in doing a little reading on their own, That is how I found your forum, followed a little info posted there, came here looking for more information, I'm terribly sorry for dirtying up your forum with something so useless without spelling it out like a masters level dissertation. I do see your issue and I apologize for the inconvenience, please forgive my ignorance to the ways you run things here


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 2, 2014)

Riles said:


> 1) those are all HGH serum tests, 2) there is a date on each entry, 3) If you're too busy to go have a look at IronMagazineForums and check into the information a little deeper, I'd love to research it for you and present it in a report for you, but I don't think that would do any good, thats why I just posted a little info for those interested in doing a little reading on their own, That is how I found your forum, followed a little info posted there, came here looking for more information, I'm terribly sorry for dirtying up your forum with something so useless without spelling it out like a masters level dissertation. I do see your issue and I apologize for the inconvenience, please forgive my ignorance to the ways you run things here



I think what's he's meaning is to provide a link to where the copy's if the test results are so they're easier to locate. Also to point out I could easily post numbers and dates and blood levels as well to make the company I rep for more business, but that's not the way we do things here we expect concrete evidence to prove they were tested. So I'll comment on this to as I appreciate the gesture a lot but please post a link to where the labs are posted at wherever that may be or copy's of the results. No need to come here with a chip on your shoulder we're all brothers here. This is a place to discuss different points if view not bash each other.

Thanks for seeing our point if view 
P


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 3, 2014)

Its june  2014.   2013 tests mean zero..
Ok I want to tell Riles I apologize for coming off as I did.. And besides hes PNW ..Thanks and any current tests would be appreciated ..ib


----------



## Rachel (Jun 6, 2016)

great post! helps a lot


----------



## SizeON (Mar 17, 2018)

Great information. 

Does fasting change results in any way? I mean, did anyone try to test the same GH with fasting and not fasting.

I did my first GH Serum test today, will let you know guys the outcome.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Great post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 14, 2019)

What is the reason for injecting 10iu pre test? 

A dose of let's say 4iu should be high enough to reach supraphysiologic levels?


----------

